# To be or not to be?  That is the question..



## Jason Becker (Mar 3, 2019)

I tossle with this notion on whether a fraternity is fitting.  Indeed many of my family dating back to bovarian times have been a member.  What exactly does go on I am not sure, but my Grandfather was a Mason as well as a Shriner.  He was a good man; an honest man and ww2 vet with a good heart and ears to listen.  He was not of forked tongue.  Was he inclined to display such qualities prior to the brotherhood or was he molded into such?  I love history as well as numismatics and have been made aware of what I suspect to be some of the esoteric knowledge.  If this is a brotherhood only, I have that in my brothers from the 82nd.  If this is a drinking club it is not for me.  If this is knowledge which can be found via the internet I suppose it defeats the purpose.  Must one travel east to seek enlightenment? Or can enlightenment be found in the New Testament alone?  Will my civil liberties be suffocated by such an organization?  If one finds this may not be for them upon initiation, will there be a way out?  Thank you.


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 3, 2019)

How far should one travel to find a suitable lodge?


----------



## coachn (Mar 4, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> ...If this is knowledge which can be found via the internet I suppose it defeats the purpose.  Must one travel east to seek enlightenment?


Nah.  However, it IS a metaphor for traveling toward the source of Light. Have you eve tried to become enlightened without Light?


Jason Becker said:


> Or can enlightenment be found in the New Testament alone?


Nah.  However, if you study the seven liberal arts and sciences, you'd be less likely to misinterpret it, and other scriptures. And you'd be more likely to understand them much better and clearer than those who haven't.  Of course, if you do, you'll become a target of the ignorants among us who think they know better, quote only one source and have power they really shouldn't.


Jason Becker said:


> Will my civil liberties be suffocated by such an organization?


Nah.  However, don't expect to change the BS you'll see being practiced by members who rise to power within the organization. 


Jason Becker said:


> If one finds this may not be for them upon initiation, will there be a way out?  Thank you.


Yep.  Just demit, quit or stop showing up.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 4, 2019)

coachn said:


> Nah. However, if you study the seven liberal arts and sciences, you'd be less likely to misinterpret it, and other scriptures. And you'd be more likely to understand them much better and clearer than those who haven't. Of course, if you do, you'll become a target of the ignorants among us who think they know better, quote only one source and have power they really shouldn't.





coachn said:


> Nah. However, don't expect to change the BS you'll see being practiced by members who rise to power within the organization.





coachn said:


> Yep. Just demit, quit or stop showing up.


Very good!


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 6, 2019)

I gave it a lot of thought.  Don’t think it’s for me.  I respect the philanthropy and history...  but I don’t believe you have to travel east to seek enlightenment.  To me it is within your heart when you let go of all hate.  Liberty.  Freedom.  Respect.  I have studied history from from Greek to to Egyptian to Babylonian.  From the great arcanum to phabes and that of Thebes.  History has shown the sun comes up and we rise again... but sun worship has lead to the downfall of every civilization of the last 10 millennium.  To me Jesus Christ or the attoinment was God in flesh.  Sometimes one must suffer in this world for long term peace of mind.  I wish you all peace of mind.  Have a good day.  

Respectfully,
~Jason Becker  (10th great grandson of Rudolph Zacharias Becker)


----------



## coachn (Mar 6, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> I gave it a lot of thought.  Don’t think it’s for me.  I respect the philanthropy and history...  but I don’t believe you have to travel east to seek enlightenment.  To me it is within your heart when you let go of all hate.  Liberty.  Freedom.  Respect.  I have studied history from from Greek to to Egyptian to Babylonian.  From the great arcanum to phabes and that of Thebes.  History has shown the sun comes up and we rise again... but sun worship has lead to the downfall of every civilization of the last 10 millennium.  To me Jesus Christ or the attoinment was God in flesh.  Sometimes one must suffer in this world for long term peace of mind.  I wish you all peace of mind.  Have a good day.
> 
> Respectfully,
> ~Jason Becker  (10th great grandson of Rudolph Zacharias Becker)


Happy Trails!


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> I gave it a lot of thought.  Don’t think it’s for me.  I respect the philanthropy and history...  but I don’t believe you have to travel east to seek enlightenment.  To me it is within your heart when you let go of all hate.  Liberty.  Freedom.  Respect.  I have studied history from from Greek to to Egyptian to Babylonian.  From the great arcanum to phabes and that of Thebes.  History has shown the sun comes up and we rise again... but sun worship has lead to the downfall of every civilization of the last 10 millennium.  To me Jesus Christ or the attoinment was God in flesh.  Sometimes one must suffer in this world for long term peace of mind.  I wish you all peace of mind.  Have a good day.
> 
> Respectfully,
> ~Jason Becker  (10th great grandson of Rudolph Zacharias Becker)



I think you got some bad info friend. Freemasonry is not sun worship. In fact the overwhelming majority of its membership is Christian. But you don't need to belong to it to find wisdom. Plenty of good men become wise without it. Safe travels. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> I think you got some bad info friend. Freemasonry is not sun worship. In fact the overwhelming majority of its membership is Christian. But you don't need to belong to it to find wisdom. Plenty of good men become wise without it. Safe travels.


Agreed!


----------



## coachn (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> I think you got some bad info friend. Freemasonry is not sun worship. In fact the overwhelming majority of its membership is Christian. But you don't need to belong to it to find wisdom. Plenty of good men become wise without it. Safe travels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'd add: It is clear from all his posts that the preconceived notions he put forth make him a bad fit for all involved.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 7, 2019)

coachn said:


> I'd add: It is clear from all his posts that the preconceived notions he put forth make him a bad fit for all involved.



I agree with you on this point.  Some people just would never fit and that is OK.

On another note, Do you think I should start listing my ancestors in my signature?  Perhaps that would impress you? Or maybe make you shake your head?


----------



## coachn (Mar 7, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I agree with you on this point.  Some people just would never fit and that is OK.


Yep.


Keith C said:


> On another note, Do you think I should start listing my ancestors in my signature?  Perhaps that would impress you? Or maybe make you shake your head?


Nah! 

But if you were to qualify your typical urine flow, ie: quarts/second, pressure in pounds/meter, temperature in degrees Kelvin and potential energy release damage in Joules/second, it would sure keep off potential contenders who may want to get into a contest with you.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 7, 2019)

“This sad little lizard told me that he was a brontosaurus on 
his mother's side. I did not laugh; people who boast of ancestry
often have little else to sustain them. Humoring them costs 
nothing and adds to happiness in a world in which happiness 
is always in short supply.”


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2019)

Keith C said:


> On another note, Do you think I should start listing my ancestors in my signature?


Have I mentioned that I am a descendant of Alexander the Great? ***snicker snicker***


----------



## coachn (Mar 7, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Have I mentioned that I am a descendant of Alexander the Great? ***snicker snicker***


Noah is in my family tree!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 7, 2019)

coachn said:


> Noah is in my family tree!



If we are to believe certain legends then Noah is in ALL our family trees! (Busy dude...)


----------



## coachn (Mar 7, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> If we are to believe certain legends then Noah is in ALL our family trees! (Busy dude...)


Yep, hence the claim!


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 9, 2019)

Np.  Carry on gentlemen.  I’m a proud American and saved by the blood of Jesus Christ who is God in flesh.  When the NWO kicks in I would simply request a quick death since I fought in all of your wars and obeyed all of your laws.


----------



## Elexir (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> Np.  Carry on gentlemen.  I’m a proud American and saved by the blood of Jesus Christ who is God in flesh.  When the NWO kicks in I would simply request a quick death since I fought in all of your wars and obeyed all of your laws.



There is nothing in freemasonry that is against christ or the christian religion.

It does however in general accept all religions.

The NWO does not exist. Freemasonry is not united by a supreme ruler or council but rather by agreements between grand lodges concerning certain factors.


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 9, 2019)

Ok sorry I saw that Alex Jones program they were talking about the masons are going to murder all of the Christians after the 3rd temple in Jerusalem was built.  Glad it’s not going to happen.


----------



## Winter (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> Ok sorry I saw that Alex Jones program they were talking about the masons are going to murder all of the Christians after the 3rd temple in Jerusalem was built.  Glad it’s not going to happen.


Yeah, there are some real whack jobs out there that like to paint us as some malevolent world dominating organization. Don't believe everything you hear.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> Np.  Carry on gentlemen.  I’m a proud American and saved by the blood of Jesus Christ who is God in flesh.  When the NWO kicks in I would simply request a quick death since I fought in all of your wars and obeyed all of your laws.


LOL!  You still here?  I thought for sure with your last post...


Jason Becker said:


> I gave it a lot of thought.  Don’t think it’s for me.  I respect the philanthropy and history...  but I don’t believe you have to travel east to seek enlightenment.  To me it is within your heart when you let go of all hate.  Liberty.  Freedom.  Respect.  I have studied history from from Greek to to Egyptian to Babylonian.  From the great arcanum to phabes and that of Thebes.  History has shown the sun comes up and we rise again... but sun worship has lead to the downfall of every civilization of the last 10 millennium.  To me Jesus Christ or the attoinment was God in flesh.  Sometimes one must suffer in this world for long term peace of mind.  I wish you all peace of mind.  Have a good day.
> 
> Respectfully,
> ~Jason Becker  (10th great grandson of Rudolph Zacharias Becker)


...we'd never hear from you again.

So... one more time, with feeling!


----------



## Elexir (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> Ok sorry I saw that Alex Jones program they were talking about the masons are going to murder all of the Christians after the 3rd temple in Jerusalem was built.  Glad it’s not going to happen.



Considering how many christians are freemasons it would be kind of wierd to do to say the least.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 9, 2019)

NWO? Where did that come from?
edit: Oh, the Internet, that explains it.


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 9, 2019)

Listen to me traveling men.  I’m being contacted via dreams.  It’s happened many times.  I’m in a lodge and I’m hanging out playing cards. Much like I’ve done many a time in the fop but non lodge.  In the company of you “brethren”  I go to leave and I can’t go out.  I leave one room and it leads to another, and another.  A dim lit room with an old man in a bedroom.  I can feel the fear and anxiety.  It’s a trap... their souls.  I’m here to tell you that I am a child of Jesus Christ.  I am saved through his blood alone and reject Satan all of his work.  I broke the curse upon my family and I compel you in the name of Jesus Christ to set my families spirits free.  My Grandfather Robert Settle did not know what he was getting into.  He was forced to join having been in military intelligence.  By the power of the Holy Spirit I demand that you let his soul go.  He passed before he could demit.  Furthermore I demand that all souls be free from this mental prison which I have felt over and over in my dreams.  For as it says in the book of Hebrews there is but one high priest and that is God who came here in flesh and gave his life up freely on the cross for the atonement of sins for all of his believers.  I will pray for all of you; especially you Christians that your souls be set free.  That you will seek the true light... and flee the light of Lucifer.  I hereby make this decree as given to me via discernment via the Holy Ghost on 3/9/19.  Selah.


----------



## coachn (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> Listen to me traveling men.  I’m being contacted via dreams.  It’s happened many times.  I’m in a lodge and I’m hanging out playing cards. Much like I’ve done many a time in the fop but non lodge.  In the company of you “brethren”  I go to leave and I can’t go out.  I leave one room and it leads to another, and another.  A dim lit room with an old man in a bedroom.  I can feel the fear and anxiety.  It’s a trap... their souls.  I’m here to tell you that I am a child of Jesus Christ.  I am saved through his blood alone and reject Satan all of his work.  I broke the curse upon my family and I compel you in the name of Jesus Christ to set my families spirits free.  My Grandfather Robert Settle did not know what he was getting into.  He was forced to join having been in military intelligence.  By the power of the Holy Spirit I demand that you let his soul go.  He passed before he could demit.  Furthermore I demand that all souls be free from this mental prison which I have felt over and over in my dreams.  For as it says in the book of Hebrews there is but one high priest and that is God who came here in flesh and gave his life up freely on the cross for the atonement of sins for all of his believers.  I will pray for all of you; especially you Christians that your souls be set free.  That you will seek the true light... and flee the light of Lucifer.  I hereby make this decree as given to me via discernment via the Holy Ghost on 3/9/19.  Selah.


Sorry to break the bad new to you Brother Jason, you can check out any time you want, but you can never leave... MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 9, 2019)

You’ve taken someone’s bait, hook, line, and sinker. Masonry does not control anyone’s soul. If you are having these dreams they are coming from within yourself, certainly not from Masonry.
I will pray for your mental healing and a return to conscious thought.


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 9, 2019)

I’m sure many of you are just a part of a social club, doing networking, philanthropy and helping make community decisions... but when you advance past the blue lodge up into the 32nd degree Shriners and into the esoteric hierarchy it takes a dark path... a sinister path.  I have never joined a fraternity but this curse has been bestowed on me via my bloodline.  In that a direct descendant was an original Bavarian Illuminate.  They don’t want you, they don’t want your money, “it” the adversary wants your soul.  It’s not the Talmud rabbis running the show.  It’s much deeper.  This is what I call “the nothing” the advisory... he knows what is profesied and that God is going to get him.  While he’s going down he is trying to take the whole world with him.  The nothing is trying to blind you of the scripture... wether it be alagorical or not you do not need the secret knowledge to ascertain the truth... you do not need gematria or your 3rd eye... it is right in front of you folks.  The wooden cup out of Indiana Jones.  That which is found in the New Testament.  Yes this “world” is that of Lucifer but my God is not of this world.  He sits on high in the kingdom of Heaven and scoffs of that of the fallen angel.... there was a reason Osiris was cuttup and thrown in the river don’t you understand? The 2nd coming is near and I can feel it!!! When the Temple Mount comes down and the 3rd temple comes up time is drawing near.  All of time is coming together in a space continuum dating back to the Orion wars.  Free yourself and put on your armor for Jesus Christ!!  The final battle is near and it is one of Spirit not flesh!  Ephesians 6:12. 

Hebrews 7:25 “Consequently [Jesus our High Priest in Heaven] is able to save to the uttermost those who draw near to God through him, since he always lives to make intercession for them”

I have fought in the 04 battle of Fallujah and the Taliban in the Pakistani border and I am not afraid.  Do you understand?  Take me!! I will die 1,000 deaths for Jesus Christ and will be at the final battle to expel all evil for a time of 1,000 years.  Save yourself!  Once you declare Jesus Christ as your true Lord and Savior the Devil loses all power over you.

When you hear the sound of the trumpets the time has come!

Selah!


----------



## Winter (Mar 9, 2019)

I strongly suggest you stop by the VA for a mental health appointment, brother.  I'll put it bluntly, you are spouting nonsense and it is worrisome.  I hope you have someone that can check on you.


----------



## coachn (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> I’m sure many of you are just a part of a social club, doing networking, philanthropy and helping make community decisions... but when you advance past the blue lodge up into the 32nd degree Shriners and into the esoteric hierarchy it takes a dark path... a sinister path.  I have never joined a fraternity but this curse has been bestowed on me via my bloodline.  In that a direct descendant was an original Bavarian Illuminate.  They don’t want you, they don’t want your money, “it” the adversary wants your soul.  It’s not the Talmud rabbis running the show.  It’s much deeper.  This is what I call “the nothing” the advisory... he knows what is profesied and that God is going to get him.  While he’s going down he is trying to take the whole world with him.  The nothing is trying to blind you of the scripture... wether it be alagorical or not you do not need the secret knowledge to ascertain the truth... you do not need gematria or your 3rd eye... it is right in front of you folks.  The wooden cup out of Indiana Jones.  That which is found in the New Testament.  Yes this “world” is that of Lucifer but my God is not of this world.  He sits on high in the kingdom of Heaven and scoffs of that of the fallen angel.... there was a reason Osiris was cuttup and thrown in the river don’t you understand? The 2nd coming is near and I can feel it!!! When the Temple Mount comes down and the 3rd temple comes up time is drawing near.  All of time is coming together in a space continuum dating back to the Orion wars.  Free yourself and put on your armor for Jesus Christ!!  The final battle is near and it is one of Spirit not flesh!  Ephesians 6:12.
> 
> Hebrews 7:25 “Consequently [Jesus our High Priest in Heaven] is able to save to the uttermost those who draw near to God through him, since he always lives to make intercession for them”
> 
> ...


LOL!  You are a hoot!


----------



## coachn (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> I tossle with this notion on whether a fraternity is fitting.  Indeed many of my family dating back to bovarian times have been a member.  What exactly does go on I am not sure, but my Grandfather was a Mason as well as a Shriner.  He was a good man; an honest man and ww2 vet with a good heart and ears to listen.  He was not of forked tongue.  Was he inclined to display such qualities prior to the brotherhood or was he molded into such?  I love history as well as numismatics and have been made aware of what I suspect to be some of the esoteric knowledge.  If this is a brotherhood only, I have that in my brothers from the 82nd.  If this is a drinking club it is not for me.  If this is knowledge which can be found via the internet I suppose it defeats the purpose.  Must one travel east to seek enlightenment? Or can enlightenment be found in the New Testament alone?  Will my civil liberties be suffocated by such an organization?  If one finds this may not be for them upon initiation, will there be a way out?  Thank you.


From where you started to what you're currently preaching, it's clear to me that you lied from the very beginning.  You are a poor example of both a Christian and a "brother", if you were to claim the title of either.  You're a lying troll and pretender and I have no time for either.


----------



## Winter (Mar 9, 2019)

coachn said:


> From where you started to what you're currently preaching, it's clear to me that you lied from the very beginning.  You are a poor example of both a Christian and a "brother", if you were to claim the title of either.  You're a lying troll and pretender and I have no time for either.


We seem to be inundated here lately with nonsense poster. I think we need a new type of mod, the Forum Inquisitor that root out trolls! LoL

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Mar 9, 2019)

Winter said:


> We seem to be inundated here lately with nonsense poster. I think we need a new type of mod, the Forum Inquisitor that root out trolls! LoL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 9, 2019)

I am not of forked tongue.  You may perceive as vain jangle but know not what you affirm.  God Bless.


----------



## Winter (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> I am not of forked tongue.  You may perceive as vain jangle but know not what you affirm.  God Bless.


I take offense that you keep using the term forked tongue. Snakes, and all reptiles, are amazing creatures that deserve our respect. It isn't fair to malign them because some idiots mistranslated ancient parables. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> I am not of forked tongue.  You may perceive as vain jangle but know not what you affirm.  God Bless.


lol!


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 9, 2019)

Jason Becker said:


> I’m sure many of you are just a part of a social club, doing networking, philanthropy and helping make community decisions... but when you advance past the blue lodge up into the 32nd degree Shriners and into the esoteric hierarchy it takes a dark path... a sinister path.  I have never joined a fraternity but this curse has been bestowed on me via my bloodline.  In that a direct descendant was an original Bavarian Illuminate.  They don’t want you, they don’t want your money, “it” the adversary wants your soul.  It’s not the Talmud rabbis running the show.  It’s much deeper.  This is what I call “the nothing” the advisory... he knows what is profesied and that God is going to get him.  While he’s going down he is trying to take the whole world with him.  The nothing is trying to blind you of the scripture... wether it be alagorical or not you do not need the secret knowledge to ascertain the truth... you do not need gematria or your 3rd eye... it is right in front of you folks.  The wooden cup out of Indiana Jones.  That which is found in the New Testament.  Yes this “world” is that of Lucifer but my God is not of this world.  He sits on high in the kingdom of Heaven and scoffs of that of the fallen angel.... there was a reason Osiris was cuttup and thrown in the river don’t you understand? The 2nd coming is near and I can feel it!!! When the Temple Mount comes down and the 3rd temple comes up time is drawing near.  All of time is coming together in a space continuum dating back to the Orion wars.  Free yourself and put on your armor for Jesus Christ!!  The final battle is near and it is one of Spirit not flesh!  Ephesians 6:12.
> 
> Hebrews 7:25 “Consequently [Jesus our High Priest in Heaven] is able to save to the uttermost those who draw near to God through him, since he always lives to make intercession for them”
> 
> ...


So, a 33 knows all the secrets?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 9, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> So, a 33 knows all the secrets?



From his diatribe it would seem you need to be a 33rd degree Shriner.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 10, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> From his diatribe it would seem you need to be a 33rd degree Shriner.


Ooooh


----------



## Bloke (Mar 10, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Ooooh


Gee.. where would we find such a man ?


----------



## Jason Becker (Mar 10, 2019)

I don’t think it would be in my best interest to hang around this forum much longer so I will cut to the chase and then make a hasty exit.  I am amused by the wit on this forum and imagine there is some degree of nobility on this forum. 

I see long time international masons and gather perhaps some of the ones making their chat known are of importance or know somebody of importance.

It has come to my attention via a third party not to heckle such men of importance and that doing so could cause one potential jeopardy.  I’m here to tell you that it is not intentional.  I suffer from a brain injury which happened during heavy combat.   At times I am heavily medicated and practically drueling, while others my cognitive ability is off the charts.  Bi polar mania amongst other diagnoses.

But it is my perception that heading east or getting enlightenment was to some degree seeking knowledge.  That the proclivity towards intellect was one of the ideas that a man in good standing aspired.


...“Cutting to the chase”

I see problems and flaws in systems.  #1 population control is being done wrong.  Simply implement a procedure of male birth control which will not allow one to reproduce.  A procedure that can later be reversed once deemed by society as worthy of reproduction.

#2   Implement  Clean Break 2.  Securing the realm has pretty much been accomplished via technology.  Now it’s time for “Maintaining the Realm”  the way I see it the watchtower is facing a PR problem.  Riders approaching...  

Solution: 
Roll out the cure for cancer
Absolve all debts 
Legalize marijuana 

Crazy?? Think harder.  There is no opportunity cost.  Pacifier populous, and take care of PR problem.

Also the enforcement in place, I.E. masonry needs to restructure.  Much smaller numbers with more enthusiastic volunteers.  

Please make sure this gets to the Exilarch himself.  Have a good day.

P.S.  if you must turn everyone into duricell batteries simply invent a microchip that will regulate sleep, and then enforce a tax in order to gain such sleep.  Busy town/busy people... but should be discussed as would not help PR problem.

~Becker


----------



## coachn (Mar 10, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Gee.. where would we find such a man ?


Ask the 34 degree Shriners... they know EVERYTHING!


----------



## Elexir (Mar 10, 2019)

I always find it funny when Im labeld as influencal. But as my fiance says "Your gonna take over the world with your cleaning trolley"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 10, 2019)

...and just like that Jason Becker went on a permanent vacation from the forum...


----------



## coachn (Mar 10, 2019)

Blake Bowden said:


> ...and just like that Jason Becker went on a permanent vacation from the forum...
> 
> View attachment 6487


I  fm p a s t I w n b p a t m o ... ... a mad man, a l, or a fool, k t t b s.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 10, 2019)

coachn said:


> I  fm p a s t I w n b p a t m o ... ... a mad man, a l, or a fool, k t t b s.


bhwhhahahahah


----------

